# FR: on a farm - dans/sur une ferme / à la ferme



## another7331

I live on a farm
"J'habite dans une ferme?"

I'm mainly just wondering whether to use dans or sur here.

Merci en avance

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Parigigi

J'habite une ferme or dans une ferme.


----------



## cyberchaton

"sur" is not possible here, "dans" is ok.


----------



## Micia93

"j'habite *dans *une ferme"
if you add and adjective, you can delete "dans" => "j'habite une ferme perdue au milieu des champs"

"I work on a farm" = "je travaille dans une ferme"
le "on" est idiomatique ici
un natif serait le bienvenu


----------



## wildan1

> le "on" est idiomatique ici


 
_on _is always the preposition used with farm (_in a farm_ has no meaning in English)

_I live on a farm_ describes where you live. It doesn't make clear if you work on the farm or not.

_I work on a farm_ describes your workplace but does not say the farm is yours. And maybe you live somewhere else.

_I live off of my farm_ means your living is made from your farm. But still, you might make money to live from the farm's output, but not live there.

_I am a farmer - je suis exploitant agricole_

_I live and work on my farm._ You own, work at and live on a farm that belongs to you (whew!) But maybe your work is writing, accounting, translating .


----------



## Havajietis

Je travaille dans une ferme qui se trouve dans le sud de la France. 
Je travaille sur une ferme qui se trouve dans le sud de la France.

On utiliserait plutôt 'sur' ou 'dans'?


----------



## Donaldos

En français, on dira généralement _*dans* une ferme_ (même si _sur_ est aussi utilisé).


----------



## Néerlandais

Doit-on dire "Il y a une vache à la ferme", "Il y a une vache sur la ferme" ou "Il y a une vache dans la ferme"?


----------



## Snotra

"Il y a une vache dans la ferme" 

"À la ferme" c'est plutôt "Bienvenue à la ferme" et on ne dit jamais "sur la ferme".


----------



## Metronomy

Bonjour!

Comment dire "on the farm"

Context: He had to do manual labour on the farm.

Il etait obligé faire le travail manuel *sur* la ferme?  

Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

In French, we say _*à *la ferme_ (or _dans la ferme_ if the work is actually inside the barn).


----------



## iaatf

When we were in Tuscany we ate lunch on a farm.
Nous avons déjeuné sur/à une ferme.     ????
Thanks so much.


----------



## janpol

Nous avons déjeuné dans une ferme.
Dans le cadre d'une randonnée organisée, on peut généralement lire sur le programme : "déjeuner à la ferme", "déjeuner pris à la ferme"


----------



## SwissPete

_... sur une ferme_ if you ate outside.
_... dans une ferme_ if you ate inside.

That's the way I see it!


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid _sur_ doesn't work in this context:

_Nous avons déjeuné *dans* une ferme._ 
_Nous avons déjeuné sur une ferme._ 

The preposition _sur_ is only possible in rare contexts where the *entire grounds* of the farm are clearly meant.

_Quelques jours après, mon père alla chasser sur la ferme de Serrières_. (Gyp, _Souvenirs d'une petite fille_)

P.S.: _sur une ferme_ is considered an anglicism according to the Government of Canada.


----------



## beginner-questions

Bonjour 


For a house or an apartment 'dans' is used as preposition - for example:

Il vit dans une maison. Il vit dans un appartement.

But, which preposition is used in French when you want to say that somebody lives on a farm?
Is it here 'à' or also 'dans' or another one?

Il vit à une ferme.
Il vit dans une ferme.
Il vit en une ferme.


Can you please tell me which sentence is correct 

Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Il vit dans une ferme. _Common._
Il vit à la ferme. _Colloquial or specific (_la ferme_: *the *farm)_


----------



## beginner-questions

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

I wouldn't say that _à la ferme_ is colloquial or necessarily specific. It depends on context. For example:

people living on a farm = _les gens qui vivent *à la* ferme_

_à la ferme_ = on a farm / on the farm
_dans une ferme_ = on a farm
_dans la ferme_ = in the farm premises


----------



## Chimel

I think you also say _à la ferme _when the farm is seen as a type of place, in general, and not so much as a precise building: manger à la ferme, dormir à la ferme, passer des vacances à la ferme... It is the same with _château_: vivre dans un château, mais des vacances au château.

Wouldn't you say in English _at the farm_ in such a case?


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Wouldn't you say in English _at the farm_ in such a case?


Non, en anglais on dirait : _to spend one's vacation *on* a farm_.


----------



## Chimel

Bien sûr. Je m'aperçois que j'ai dû faire une erreur de manipulation et qu'un paragraphe de mon message initial a été perdu.

Je voulais parler de cas où la ferme (le château...) sert en quelque sorte de simple point de repère géographique et n'est pas envisagée comme un lieu où on vit, où on séjourne... Par exemple: la promenade débute à la ferme (de X), le bus s'arrête au château... Ce sont aussi des situations où la préposition _à_ s'impose en français et dont je pense que l'équivalent anglais serait (souvent) _at_.


----------

